# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How Do I Remove a Password from a Workbook in Excel 2010

## Ian Day

How Do I Remove a Password from a Workbook in Excel 2010?

----------


## royUK

Do you know the password?

----------


## Ian Day

Yes, I know the password.

----------


## ChemistB

Assuming it's similar to 2007, and you're talking about a password to open workbook (yes?) as opposed to worksheet protection; 
Open the workbook and use Save As
In the lower right of the file window will be "Tools"
Choose "General Options"
Clear the password.
Save over your old file.

----------


## Andy Pope

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...aspx?CTT=1#BM2

----------


## abousetta

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Unfortunately,  your post violates rule #11 of the forum rules:

"Don't post questions regarding breaking or bypassing any security measure. Such posts will be deleted, and repeat offenders will be banned. This includes posting of links to sites that offer software, code or services to do this or posting of code to remove passwords."

Thank you for your understanding.

Good luck.

abousetta

----------


## Grimace

Sorry Abousetta, and please do not think this rude or argumentative.

I dont see this as breaking or bypassing a security measure.  The poster knows the password, he is just asking how to stop excel asking for it all the time as turning off a workbook password is not as simple as "unticking" the option.

I found this post very helpful as i had the same issue. I created a workbook, password protected the workbook, then later on wanted to remove that password and despite clicking the box saying unprotect workbook and saving the file, it would ask me every time i tried to open it.

Only after i read this post was I able to permanently remove the workbook password using the tips above.

  Intended in good faith   :Smilie: 

Darren

----------


## abousetta

Hi Darren,

There's obviously a post missing between #5, where Andy Pope provides a link to the MS website and my post. Note that the original thread was started in 2010 and I posted in 2013. Therefore someone must have asked a question on how to break Excel's security in 2013 >> I then responded with my post >> one of the admin or moderators removed the offending post but left mine. Therefore it looks like I am responding to the OP (but three years later)... doesn't really make sense that I would do that. I don't have that much free time on my hands  :Wink: 

abousetta

----------


## FDibbins

That was my impression too (either that, or I want some of what abousetta has been smoking lol - just kidding, I quit smoking 8 months ago)

----------


## arlu1201

Abousetta is right.  2 posts from this thread have been deleted as per the thread history.

----------


## brynbaker

Since the thread is presently useless, unworthy of the forum, here is the answer I found. It applies to Excel 2010 for sure.
http://www.howstuffworks.com/how-to-...0-workbook.htm

----------


## vayana

> you have lost your excel password? And unable to LINK DELETED or sheet? I also suffered from such situation but in that point I found a perfect LINK DELETED that fastly recover my lost excel password and gives me a positive result in a very short duration.



Now if you actually read the post, you could have seen that was:
A: not the question
B: not allowed to be discussed according to forum rule #11 as mentioned by Abousetta

Next time please be more careful about what you post and read the questions and answers posed before you reply.

Kind regards,

Michael Star

----------


## KPM171

> How Do I Remove a Password from a Workbook in Excel 2010?



Wow, Excel really likes to make this sort of thing cryptic, don't they?
In Excel 2010... File > Save As > Tools (it's on the bottom near the Save Button) > General Options.  Clear both password fields & uncheck "Read-Only recommended (optional, but suggested).  Then either save as a new file or save over your old file.

----------


## palermonz

> Wow, Excel really likes to make this sort of thing to [URL=deleted by Admin[/URL], don't they?
> In Excel 2010... File > Save As > Tools (it's on the bottom near the Save Button) > General Options.  Clear both password fields & uncheck "Read-Only recommended (optional, but suggested).  Then either save as a new file or save over your old file.



This doesn't work on Mac version.

----------


## Mathewe

> Wow, Excel really likes to make this sort of thing cryptic, don't they?
> In Excel 2010... File > Save As > Tools (it's on the bottom near the Save Button) > General Options.  Clear both password fields & uncheck "Read-Only recommended (optional, but suggested).  Then either save as a new file or save over your old file.



This helped me out. Thanks!

----------


## FDibbins

I think this thread has had enough attention from members posting links on how to remove passwords - which is against the rules on this forum.  I am closing this thread now

----------

